# Tv konka K1398U no sintoniza canales



## pepino464 (Abr 21, 2009)

a este tv se le largo el conector de antena le introdujeron un cable directo por detras y adios sintonizador le compre uno nuevo se lo coloque y nada que ver sus voltajes estan correctos este usa el jungla LA7674 9kDG y el microcontrolador LC864721A 5M96 si alguno de ustedes tiene la eeprom para este tv se los agradezco ya que sospecho que la causa es este ya que una falla muy frecuente cuando la eeprom esta mala es :colocar el tv en un canal por ejemplo el 25 luego se apaga el tv y se desconecta de la red electrica al volverlo a conectar a la red y encenderlo de nuevo debe aparecer el mismo canal el cual habias dejado antes de apagarlo (25) de no ser asi la eeprom esta mala , la otra forma de detectar cuando es la eeprom es: dejar pulsado vol+ si el indicador (display) llega hasta el final y retrocede y de nuevo al final etc.etc.etc si actua de eate modo esta mala la eeprom , pues este tv tiene ese problema (el del volumen) dejandome bien claro que es la eeprom la del defecto si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradezco 
_________________


----------



## pocoelo2010 (May 10, 2011)

ya probaste con diferentes tipos de antena o ponle una bobina de alambre esmaltado de 30 vueltas con nucleo de frrita o laminas de silice-


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

Separa las cosas, si l eprom esta mala podra no grabar, pero el sintonizador al hacer el barrido debe pasar por todos los canalee hace eso?, porque porque se estropearia la memoria por cambiar el sintonizador? o rompieron el mismo porque tenia otra falla y creina que era el conector?


----------



## juan1606 (May 30, 2012)

CON SU CANAL SE VE AUNQUE CON LLUVIA debido a que este tene varias bobinas partidas pero se ve pero con los no e ve nada de nada


----------



## MAGS (May 30, 2012)

Colega, ahí le envío la eeprom para este TV, espero te sea util.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 30, 2012)

juan1606 dijo:


> CON SU CANAL SE VE AUNQUE CON LLUVIA debido a que este tene varias bobinas partidas pero se ve pero con los no e ve nada de nada



Hola, Si estas preguntando no se te entiende y si estas respondiendo no se refiere al tema. 

Un cordial saludo


----------



## juan1606 (May 30, 2012)

solo les digo lo que ya he hecho  yo le metí otro eeprom de otro kankon  y aun así nada


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 30, 2012)

juan1606 dijo:


> solo les digo lo que ya he hecho  yo le metí otro eeprom de otro kankon  y aun así nada



Ok si comprendo y te pido disculpa es que sobre el final no se comprendia la oracion, pero si generalmente si tienes esos trucos (datos en la  practicas) es bueno aportarlos+

saludos y nuevamente disculpame


----------



## ikepaz (May 30, 2012)

juan1606 dijo:


> solo les digo lo que ya he hecho  yo le metí otro eeprom de otro kankon  y aun así nada


Hola Juan,probaste si entra señal por av,por que el tv se puede apagar detectando que no hay video,busca el pin del power fail en el micro y verifica la tension,no siempre es la memoria la que provoca esas fallas
Si el tema pasa por no tener entrada de RF , es muy comun que al conectar en forma directa el cable de antena al circuito del sinto se dañen elementos perifericos,transistores ampli de RF que inyectan la señal al jungla.
Suerte


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 30, 2012)

Amigo juan1606, puedes explicar mas claramente el sintoma que provoca tu Tv?. De esa manera podremos opinar y/o aconsejar, pues no es claro si el sintonizador a pasado por manos humanas o sufrio algun choque electrico o si simplemente dejo de funcionar.


----------



## juan1606 (May 31, 2012)

hermano latino, a ver quien me puede ayudar con éste tv el cual presenta el selector de canales malo y ya le he probado varios y no logro que sintonice los canales.
Los circuitos integrados son:
Jungla:........................LA7674
Sintonizador:................SV20-9952
Micro:..........................LC86472A

Ya tengo el plano y se que es te presenta una variación con respecto a otros selectores:
AQUI TE COMPARO EL ORIGINAL Y UNO SIMILAR PERO NO FUNCIONA ES DE DAEWOO
SV20- 9952 
AGC 
PLL EN
PLLSCL
PLL SDA
5V
33V
IF
TDQ-6F2-MP8907
ACG
GND
SCLD
SDA
5V
33V
IF


----------



## jorge99jimenez (Ago 28, 2018)

pepino464 dijo:


> a este tv se le largo el conector de antena le introdujeron un cable directo por detras y adios sintonizador le compre uno nuevo se lo coloque y nada que ver sus voltajes estan correctos este usa el jungla LA7674 9kDG y el microcontrolador LC864721A 5M96 si alguno de ustedes tiene la eeprom para este tv se los agradezco ya que sospecho que la causa es este ya que una falla muy frecuente cuando la eeprom esta mala es :colocar el tv en un canal por ejemplo el 25 luego se apaga el tv y se desconecta de la red electrica al volverlo a conectar a la red y encenderlo de nuevo debe aparecer el mismo canal el cual habias dejado antes de apagarlo (25) de no ser asi la eeprom esta mala , la otra forma de detectar cuando es la eeprom es: dejar pulsado vol+ si el indicador (display) llega hasta el final y retrocede y de nuevo al final etc.etc.etc si actua de eate modo esta mala la eeprom , pues este tv tiene ese problema (el del volumen) dejandome bien claro que es la eeprom la del defecto si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradezco
> _________________


buena tarde amigo soy de gautemala pero ya tengo varios dias revisando el mismo modelo de tv con la misma falla y no le encuentro razon si me pudieras ayudar con esta falla ya que veo que es la misma falla que te genero y como lo resolviste.
Gracias amigo


juan1606 dijo:


> solo les digo lo que ya he hecho  yo le metí otro eeprom de otro kankon  y aun así nada


buena tarde amigo con una consulta ya que tengo un problema similar y aun no lo logro reparar y si me pudieras ayudar con tu solucion o las pruebas que hiciste.
gracias de antemano


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2018)

El sintonizado tiene que ser totalmente compatible, por más que coincidan las tensiones y físicamente sean iguales, si no es exactamente el mismo, no sintoniza, por otro lado la memoria como ya dijeron, por otro lado las lineas del I2C que llegan hasta el micro y por último un problema ansestral en la FI hay una bobina que tiene un capacitor abajo que se desvaloriza y chau


----------

